# canon photo paper?



## SHaller (Jan 8, 2011)

I was wondering if any one has done a comparison between the plus glossy II and the pro platinum. It would be nice to know of if the pro platinum is really worth twice as much.


----------



## mark2 (Jan 8, 2011)

the Pro Platinum is definitely nice, I'm not sure if it is double price nice but I certainly like it over the plus II.  curious to see what others think...


----------



## SHaller (Jan 8, 2011)

mark2 said:


> the Pro Platinum is definitely nice, I'm not sure if it is double price nice but I certainly like it over the plus II.  curious to see what others think...



What do you find better about the pro platinum. I really don't know what aspects of photo paper makes it high quality.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think I've used the Pro Platinum, but I've used a ton of the Pro II and the Plus II.

Of those, I actually prefer the Plus II.  It's thicker, and as far as prints go, I can't tell the difference.

The Pro paper is supposed to be glossier than the Plus paper, but I can't really tell...

Not sure if it's the same with the Platinum.  I would maybe buy the smallest quantity you can find to test it out, I wouldn't really expect a mind blowing difference though...

The Plus II is $30 for 400 sheets at Newegg...
Newegg.com - Canon PP-201 4" x 6" 400 Sheets Photo Paper Plus Glossy II


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2011)

SHaller said:


> I really don't know what aspects of photo paper makes it high quality.


As far as I know, the only difference (other than minor differences in paper thickness), is that it supposed to get glossier as you go 'more pro'

Like, Pro II would be glossier than the 'regular' Pro, which is glossier than the Plus.


----------



## SHaller (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Im currently using the 4x6 pro platinum and need to get some larger format paper. I rarely see the pro II being sold and im guessing its because it more of just a price range filler.


----------



## SHaller (Jan 8, 2011)

And for some reason the pro II is more expensive than the pro platinum on amazon. hmmm


----------

